# Color of this Akhal Teke?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If I remember right this horse is actually photoshopped. There are metallic pictures of him as a bay, palomino, and chestnut too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Photoshop :wink:.

I think the horse is actually bay, but it's been photoshopped into about 7 or 8 different colors. 

Let me see if I can find the link to the website....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here you go 

ôîòîãðàôèè - Rowena - êîííèêè - equestrian.ru


----------



## LisaJohnson9046 (Apr 2, 2014)

Goodness that is the best photoshop i've ever seen in my entire life


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend has an Akhal Teke, a palomino, yet because the coat has an iridescent quality she often appears silver when the sun it high.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Akhal Teke's are known for their silvery iridescent coat quality mostly in palaminos and other creme colors.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

they should have photoshoped some flames, or a sharks mouth with big teeth, up the sides.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Pink please.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

That's a shame. I'd love to order an Akhal Teke in that color :wink:
Just another warning to not always believe everything you see on the internet!
(Special for you, AnrewPL)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear lord. Is this from that list of "unique colors!!1!"? Chiilaa, NdAppy, and I were discussing it either last night or earlier today. Such a fantastic collaboration of disaster at once.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

The horse of many colors from oz has escaped! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The saying " the camera never lies" has well and truly gone out the window!


----------

